# New Code rule in ONT. about Laundy Plugs



## Motley Crue (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of the new rule regarding laundy rooms in Ontario, and what your opinion is. Basically there needs to be a plug on a seperate circuit within 3m of the washer. I believe the theory is for an ironing plug.


----------



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

That's what we do. Iron, microwave, dishwasher, deep freezer, fridge, air exchanger are each on their own circuit. Deep freezer and fridge usually on the generator section of panel.


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't know if i have heard of that code, im from western canada but my company has been doing that as a standard in every laundry room we have wired since i can remember. We run a 3 wire cct to the washer then a 2 wire cct to a plug at counter height on the wall next to the washer. Home owners love it!


----------



## Wibber (Feb 3, 2010)

That's been a code rule a long time. It's all dependant on whether there's a door or not.

26-710 (e)(ii)


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree also. This is nothing new. But on a related subject, when I was at one of the code update meetings, the guys were talking about enforcing the rule about no pull chains in within 3 metres ?? of the laundry tub. I am pretty sure that is what it was...I was not paying that much attention because I don't do that much resi anyway.

I will see if I can find my notes are refer to the code rule.

Cheers


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Yup, we do that too here in BC..........the utility plug must be it's own circuit.


----------



## Wibber (Feb 3, 2010)

Talking about new code rules... what about the proposed increases to the allowable ampacity of #14 & #12 AWG (lining up with USA), and no running conduit in the pocket in Q decking - no sneaking pipe between Wilson's joists and the Q deck. 

The cost of suspended unistrut just increased the cost of an electrical instalation big time.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Wibber said:


> what about the proposed increases to the allowable ampacity of #14 & #12 AWG (lining up with USA)


beg pardon?:blink:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wibber said:


> That's been a code rule a long time. It's all dependant on whether there's a door or not.
> 
> 26-710 (e)(ii)


:thumbsup:

The OP is probably referring to one of the quarterly bulletins released by the ESA. There's no new rule at all, the ESA's bulletin is simply clarifying the rule and how its supposed to be interpreted with some pictures and example situations of how the rule should be followed.


----------



## juliamat (May 25, 2010)

*lettering system*

The lettering system used here is from a U.S. government documenthttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mains_power_around_the_world#cite_note-ECA-0, which defines the letter names and gives a list of what plug types are used where. Although useful for quick reference, the document is ambiguous in some areas. A plug and socket that are classified here under the same letter will usually mate, but there is no guarantee of this. A more up-to-date and authoritative reference on plugs and sockets is IEC Technical Report 60083


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

juliamat said:


> The lettering system used here is from a U.S. government document, which defines the letter names and gives a list of what plug types are used where. Although useful for quick reference, the document is ambiguous in some areas. A plug and socket that are classified here under the same letter will usually mate, but there is no guarantee of this. A more up-to-date and authoritative reference on plugs and sockets is IEC Technical Report 60083


Can you tell us what in the slightest this has to to do with laundry receptacles in Canada? :001_huh:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Can you tell us what in the slightest this has to to do with laundry receptacles in Canada? :001_huh:


You don't get it? This should explain everything.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxxHp5DEkA4


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> You don't get it? This should explain everything....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxxHp5DEkA4


now I get it....thanks!:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

........


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> You don't get it? This should explain everything....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxxHp5DEkA4


Thais might explain it a little better, but you have to watch it to the end. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB-NA9qiIBI&feature=related


----------

